# Looking for and making labels



## cowseatmaize (May 8, 2005)

Hi all, I wanted to show you what I made. The front label for my Davis bottle. It had a back label so I searched for a front label .jpg. Mine may have never had one being the 5Â¼" pontilled type but I like it. It came from an 8"Â±, non pontilled Davis so i'm sure it doesn't match and I had to shrink it some. 
 I'm also looking for a quality image of the front label for a Doyle's or Soule's Hop Bitters. I have a Doyles with the back label and I want to make a facsimile of the front to put on it. I found this partial but I don't like it. I don't think Soule's or Doyle's mentioned the name so it won't matter much to me. 

 Thank you and don't worry. Even if I were to sell them, I'd never try to pass it off as real.


----------



## diggermeister (May 8, 2005)

Hello Cowseatmaize, Nice job on the label. I don't have any help for you on this subject but I had to say, " Girl, you thought he was a man but, he was a muffin". [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 8, 2005)

Hi Eric ,
  What are your intentions with a Doyle's label ? For your own bottle in your collection ?
 I have a Doyle's with a good label and will pass an image on to you if you wouldn't ever try to pass off a repro as an original.
 Brian 

 P.S. By the way Killer Pickle on your homepage !!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 8, 2005)

*BRIAN S.* 
 No, I'd never pass something like that off a real. If I ever decided to sell, I'd be upfront about it and say "back label is real, front is counterfeit" or "reproduction". My old epson 740 is hardly photo quality so it wouldn't fool many people up close anyway.
 I'd love to have an image for the Hop Bitters

 By the way, I've been to your page and I'd have to  say my best is as good as your mediocre anyday.
 Nice bottles!!!


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 8, 2005)

Tell me if this one will do ! If not I can try to get a better one . It's a little fuzzy .... You may be able to sharpen it a little bit with your photo software .


----------



## swizzle (May 17, 2005)

What happens when the labels have aged and you pass them on to your kids and they try to sell the bottles? Maybe you should put a message in the bottle itself that says its a reproduction. I'm not saying that you shouldn't make the labels for your own personal collection as it does look good. Just suggesting that you cover all the bases. A million things could happen, it could be stolen or lost..ect... Maybe on the back of the label you could print in big letters Not Original Label or Reproduced Label. After you get the paper label done maybe you could sit it in the back window of a car in the sun for a few days to age the paper and match it more closely to the back label. Just my opinion. Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess (May 17, 2005)

I think the labels you make should have some marking on them that indicates they are fake. You never know where they may end up at some point.
 They will end up giving someone a lot of grief at some point.


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2005)

hey ive found thousands of plain jane meds!!  labels would be very cool as a decrotive item , also it would make the bottle worth a couple of bucks  mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 8, 2005)

It's easy to copy & save label images from assorted websites( Ebay always has a bunch)....Just search for the label(s) you want...Click on one and save it in your pics/documents,etc...Then just size them and print them out in color, or black & white, on your printer....[]

 This is recommended ONLY for your own personal use....In one corner of the label you can pen in a date or your initials or something like "reprint", so one will know they are NOT authentic.


----------

